# Baby taught herself a trick (video)



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Try not to laugh too hard.






And yes...I know this is a BAD idea to teach her this haha.

I guess I've been sucked into the whole spoiled bottle-baby thing.

:laugh:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Ha Ha, cute...good thing she's a mini, or else I'd be really concerned lol...Adorable


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my kids did that last year -- 2 of them in fact. Just suddenly I was holding them and of course i was laughing. Thankfully they just grew out of it or I would have been in trouble.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So adorable!
Amazing how fast they learn.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

She's really clever. Hope's babies are pretty smart, but are mostly concerned with chewing on my clothes all the time or pestering their mom. Baby spends all of her time trying to figure out how to get MY attention haha.

I feel so naughty for teaching her bad behavior... but its fun!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is fun!! I now am regretting that Penny has learned to shake hands with me cause she now will beat me with her hooves until I give her a treat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is cute.... :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Liz! hahahaha


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Aw that's awesome! What a smart lil girl! My boyfriend watched this with me and now all of a sudden he likes me goats a LOT more!! He's like..."Can I teach the new buck kid to do that?!" hehehe


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is so cute.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG - that is so cute - I wonder if you are going to regret that one!!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I bet I will...LOL



She's already really spoiled as it is


----------

